# Un Linux basique pour optimiser la batterie ?



## alonenotalone (28 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me sers de temps en temps de mon MBP 15" dans le train pour regarder des films.
Pensez-vous qu'un Linux "de base" avec juste VLC pourrait permettre à la batterie de durer encore plus ?

Si oui, avez-vous des conseils ?

Merci


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2011)

Pas sûr : il faudrait tester  Il y a un fil dans ce forum qui semble indiquer que l'optimisation de OS X est efficace, davantage qu'un Linux de base.


----------



## Isdf (28 Mars 2011)

Comme le dit bompi l'optimisation de mac Os X est très avancée en matière de gestion de l'énergie car Apple maitrise bien la configuration de ses machines. J'ai testé plusieurs distributions sur mon mac de Ubuntu à Gentoo et aucune n'est arrivée à gérer l'énergie aussi bien que MacOs.


----------

